# Transition of 90g Discus to 90g shrimp



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,
Finally, I have some time to post some photos on my setup of a huge 90g shrimp tank.

Originally, this 90g tank is set for community fish, Then I have added a few discus.









Then I decide to venture into planted tank a little more.









Then I picked up a few more plants from EDGE and Bien Lim. Thanks.









Then I give my second tries on UC (displayed under the glass dish)


















However, with injected CO2, still no success. Probably no enough light and nutrients.
This is how my shrimp tank looks now.









I will try to take some nice photos of the shrimp.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Your plants look great in the last 2 pics. These must be happy shrimps in there!

Do I see 3 intakes there? A rena heater an Eheim on the right, and what, another Eheim on the left? What filters are they?


----------

